# Que signifie 128 bits pour un processeur ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

Oui je fais un exposé sur le mac, et j'aimerais savoir qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ce nombre de bits et les avantages sur  les pauvres CPU 32 bits d' Intel et d' AMD...
Merci d'avance


----------



## archeos (4 Novembre 2001)

ça veut dire que l'unité Altivec des G4 (elle seule traite les données en 128 bits) est capable d'effectuer des calculs sur une plus grande quantité de données à la fois. Exemple : pour une image encodée en 36 bits, il faut deux cycles d'horloge pour traiter un point avec un 32 bits, alors que l'Altivec peut en traiter trois en un seul cycle d'horloge. D'ou l'avantage sur les processeurs PC pour le traitement d'images et de vidéo, mais qui ne compense pas pour le jeu la différence de fréquence (à cause notamment d'une moins bonne exploitation du disque).
J'ai simplifié, mais globalement c'est ça.


----------



## archeos (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cocoa:
*

Seul l'unité de calculs vectorielle qu'est altivec est 128 bits ! Le processeur lui est toujours 32 bits...

pas de confusions.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un processeur récent est actuellement constitué de deux unités pricipales de calcul : CPU pour les nombres entiers, et FPU pour les nombres à virgule flottante. Le G4 en possède une troisième, l'Altivec, dédiée à un calcul particulier (et là je dis peut-être une connerie) les vectoriels. 
C'est fou comme la science c'est comme la confiture


----------



## Cocoa (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Un processeur récent est actuellement constitué de deux unités pricipales de calcul : CPU pour les nombres entiers, et FPU pour les nombres à virgule flottante. Le G4 en possède une troisième, l'Altivec, dédiée à un calcul particulier (et là je dis peut-être une connerie) les vectoriels. 
C'est fou comme la science c'est comme la confiture   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non bonne réponse ! 5000 FF !


----------



## archeos (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
* Le G4 en possède une troisième, l'Altivec, dédiée à un calcul particulier (et là je dis peut-être une connerie) les vectoriels.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et la façon dont j'en parle en fait assez montre : je ne sais absolument pas à quoi ça correspond


----------



## Cocoa (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Dnartreb:
*Oui je fais un exposé sur le mac, et j'aimerais savoir qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ce nombre de bits et les avantages sur  les pauvres CPU 32 bits d' Intel et d' AMD...
Merci d'avance*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Seul l'unité de calculs vectorielle qu'est altivec est 128 bits ! Le processeur lui est toujours 32 bits...

pas de confusions.


----------



## pastagas (9 Novembre 2001)

En gros quand tu sort d'une grande ville pour aller en vacances tu préfère le faire vite donc tu choisi l'autoroute parce qu'elle à plusieur voie donc plus de débit ben c'est pareil pour les processeurs. Imagine laquelle des deux autourout va permetre le plus de passage une a 32 voie ou l'autre à 128... ?

là c'était pour le côte démonstartif facile,
les autres réponse était carrément plus technique


----------

